# aftermarket bumpers



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

I have to get a rear bumper for my 67 lemans and i wanted to know if anyone had ordered one from aimes or performance years. how was the quality of the chrome and the fitment. or if anyone ordered one from another comp that was a nice piece. im going to enlishtown in a few weeks so ill get it there. thanks for any help


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I've been told it's better to get a quality rechromed bumper over a repop. I found a rechromed one and payed more than the repop. Aames had them at the swap meet for $349, but that was a 66 with round holes. The 67 with square holes are big money, I don't know if they repop them or not. I've heard about fitment issues also.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Bobby, I have a Dynacorn repro at my house. You are welcome to come and see it...Eric


----------



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

*Repro bumpers*

I would do a lot of re search on a repo bumper first and if possible rechrome the stock one.
My wifes 65 has a repro bumper and the thing can not be adjusted correctly because of how it was made.
I do not where or from whom it was made by.
Just what I have come across


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

I have a aftermarket rear chrome bumper. Its for a 70. Im gonna be pulling it out the box here soon to install all the hardware. I will try and get some pics to give you an idea of the quality. Ive looked at it in the box but I have yet to take it out of the box. I worry about it being flemsy.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I've heard the rear repros for the 1970 GTO is VERY NICE/EXCELLENT...


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I bought one from Ames for the 68, not flimsy at all and the chrome quality is real nice from what I have seen of it (just lifted it out of the box a little). It won't go on the car for a couple of months yet, so I don't know about the fitment yet.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think it really depends on what year the car is. Some are very nice, others barely passable. With the '67 LeMans, you need a bumper without the backup lamp rectangle holes, since the backup lights are in the tail lamp assemblies. I'm in the same quandry myself with both my GTO's....the front bumpers are still fine, but both rears are a bit tired. The repop prices are attractive, but the gauge is thinner and they appear less solid. FWIW..........


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

A friend of mine bought a repro rear bumper for his '68. Didn't take long for it to start flaking. I don't want to say where he bought it from because I'm not 100% sure. All I remember is it was from one of the main restoration companies. I would want to know what process was used to chrome them. Were they triple chromed? I've heard good things about Bumper Boyz. http://www.bumperboyz.com/main.htm They're not going to be cheap....


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

i talked to the bumper boys at e-town last year. its about 550-600 for a rechromed bumper and around 450-500 if you give then a core bumper. a repro from aimes is about 385. i think when i go to e-town if i dont find someone selling a stock rechromed one ill prob get a repop.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Bumper Boyz were at the last swap meet. If they are the same guys, I heard some not so good reviews about them, just saying. I got mine from a guy in Alabama, looks great, will have to see how it lasts. I can look for his info, I didn't pay that much attention, didn't think it was a big deal..


----------



## GTOcop (Mar 20, 2011)

If a Tempest and a Lemans bumper are the same I might still have the one from a 67 Tempest I bought for a parts car after my accident. If memory serves it had one small dent and would probably need to be re-plated. I've always used Advanced Plating for all my stuff and they do an EXCELLENT job.


----------

